# D750 recalled again



## coastalconn (Feb 29, 2016)

Sort of surprised no one posted this yet.  Figured I would share the link from NR for all of the D750 users here.. Updated technical service advisory for the Nikon D750 released | Nikon Rumors  There is a link there to see if your camera is affected..


----------



## John Hunt (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks, apparently my camera needs to be shipped in.


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 1, 2016)

Oh No again.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 1, 2016)

in before Thom Hogan's "I told you so!"


----------



## goodguy (Mar 1, 2016)

You see dark where I see bright.
So I have been using my D750 happily for well over a year and now I can send my camera to Nikon and get a brand new shutter mechanism.
That will bring the mileage of my camera back to zero.

Cool


----------



## Dao (Mar 1, 2016)

If Nikon do not have a specific time frame for camera owner to send it in, then you can wait until the issue shows up or deadline for sending it in and enjoy the free mileage in the meantime. 



I'd a similar experience with one of my car bought in 2000.  2 to 3 years after I bought the car, the manufacturer recall all 5 tires (4 + full size spare) due to the tire may develop sidewall bubble.  But the period of time allow for recall was quite long, so I kept driving my car until the tires were worn out and need to replace, then I got all new set of tire replaced by the dealer free.  So for the 10 years I own that car, I did not need to spend a dime on the tires.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 1, 2016)

interesting ....
(last paragraph)


> Once your D750 camera is received by Nikon, your D750 camera’s shutter will be examined and replaced, and your D750 camera returned to you free of charge, even if your D750 camera warranty has expired.



.. just for the ppl that say you can't do anything because Nikon doesn't warranty out of warranty items.


----------



## KmH (Mar 1, 2016)

Huh?

Nikon will only repair those out of warranty D750s that are within a limited serial number range.
And.
Nikon will only be checking/replacing the shutter mechanism.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Mar 1, 2016)

Bummer for anyone who's had problems with their d750, I've had two with 0 issues


----------



## kap55 (Mar 1, 2016)

Had my 750 for a year with no problems at all, but I shipped it out about 8 hours ago.  If Nikon is offering to do this at no cost to me then I can't think of a reason not to do it.  Hope to have it back inside 2 weeks.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 1, 2016)

non-issue.  waste of reading.

move along, canon still hasnt recognized the 7dmii focusing issue.


----------



## coastalconn (Mar 1, 2016)

Braineack said:


> non-issue.  waste of reading.
> move along, canon still hasnt recognized the 7dmii focusing issue.


Well it might be an issue for people with an affected camera....

And Canon never will.  They figure it is cheaper to go on a case by case basis I guess.  A recall would have saved me 5 months of mega aggravation..  Plus if you read through other forums there is no focus issue.  It's always the user's fault or swamp gas...


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 1, 2016)

Got to love the Fan boys quick to blame the shooter and its never the camera.


----------



## nerwin (Mar 1, 2016)

That means a D760 (or D750s) is on the way!! Its only feature will be 1 more fps.


----------



## goodguy (Mar 1, 2016)

nerwin said:


> That means a D760 (or D750s) is on the way!! Its only feature will be 1 more fps.


Nah probably 1/2 a frame to make it 7FPS, nice round number


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 1, 2016)

Good then the prices will drop even more on the D750 and I get one for the price of a D610.


----------



## nerwin (Mar 1, 2016)

goodguy said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > That means a D760 (or D750s) is on the way!! Its only feature will be 1 more fps.
> ...



Hahaha, I didn't know the D750 was 6.5fps.


----------



## nerwin (Mar 1, 2016)

DarkShadow said:


> Good then the prices will drop even more on the D750 and I get one for the price of a D610.



Makes me wonder how many perfectly good D600's were sold very cheaply because of the recall.


----------



## goodguy (Mar 1, 2016)

nerwin said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> > Good then the prices will drop even more on the D750 and I get one for the price of a D610.
> ...


Probably many.


----------



## Solarflare (Mar 2, 2016)

Thankfully my D750 is NOT affected. I would have noticed if HSS wouldnt work, though. I use that one a lot ...



nerwin said:


> That means a D760 (or D750s) is on the way!! Its only feature will be 1 more fps.


 Whow, why so optimistic ? I would rather have guessed 0.5 fps. And we'll get "better white balance" (that nikon will never offer to the D750 in a firmware update) and some obscure feature nobody has ever missed (like quiet continuous drive mode ... I guess with braketing it would be useful, but otherwise, meh).



nerwin said:


> Makes me wonder how many perfectly good D600's were sold very cheaply because of the recall.


 I still tell people who want to get a D610 to get a used D600 instead, since its the better / less annoying(*) of the two and if it really doesnt work, you'll get a completely new D610 for free.

(*) Because the monitor doesnt activate when you change your ISO settings.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 2, 2016)

nerwin said:


> That means a D760 (or D750s) is on the way!! Its only feature will be 1 more fps.



all this means to me is that Nikon figured out a better solution to the initial service advisory.  And they are still offering this fix to any D750 that were affected by the flare issue that no one has ever talked about since 2014.

oh wait, is this not the flare issue and there was a shutter issue no one here actually ever cried about?!


----------



## nerwin (Mar 2, 2016)

Solarflare said:


> (*) Because the monitor doesnt activate when you change your ISO settings.



I'm not sure what you mean about that?


----------



## goodguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Solarflare said:


> And we'll get "better white balance" .


Interesting observation, my impression was always the opposite, when I moved from my D7100 to the D750 the first thing I saw how much better the AWB is, in most cases now I dont need to make changes post processing any more, this doesnt mean the AWB is perfect but it was quite an improvement over the D7100


----------



## Braineack (Mar 2, 2016)

nerwin said:


> Solarflare said:
> 
> 
> > (*) Because the monitor doesnt activate when you change your ISO settings.
> ...




apparently the D750 has a weird quirk that if you change the ISO setting, the lcd screen on the back of the camera activates and lights up.


----------



## nerwin (Mar 2, 2016)

Braineack said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > Solarflare said:
> ...



I thought he was talking about the D610. I checked mine, works fine.


----------



## Solarflare (Mar 2, 2016)

I've been told that the D610 has the same annoying behavior as my D750: whenever you press the ISO button, the monitor lights up. Really annoying if you currently have your eyes on the viewfinder.

Never actually handled a D610 myself, so I wouldnt know if its true. The D600 definitely didnt do that.


----------



## nerwin (Mar 2, 2016)

Solarflare said:


> I've been told that the D610 has the same annoying behavior as my D750: whenever you press the ISO button, the monitor lights up. Really annoying if you currently have your eyes on the viewfinder.



Nope, not mine anyways.


----------



## PaulWog (Mar 5, 2016)

Mine is affected. Great... :-/

Still don't know what the actual issue looks like. Never had any problems. I've had focus issues with my 85mm 1.8G that I didn't have on my D5200, and the auto exposure has been inaccurate sometimes, but no partial shading.


----------



## goodguy (Mar 5, 2016)

PaulWog said:


> Mine is affected. Great... :-/
> 
> Still don't know what the actual issue looks like. Never had any problems. I've had focus issues with my 85mm 1.8G that I didn't have on my D5200, and the auto exposure has been inaccurate sometimes, but no partial shading.


Why the long face ?
You are getting a brand new shutter.
I cant wait to get mine


----------



## cgw (Mar 5, 2016)

D750 refurb downdraft on pricing? Wait for it...


----------



## Braineack (Mar 6, 2016)

thanks for the advice, Thom.


----------



## Solarflare (Mar 7, 2016)

PaulWog said:


> Still don't know what the actual issue looks like.


 If you dont use HSS (High Speed Sync, the ability of flash to operate beyond the flash sync limit, Nikon calls it AutoFP), you will never encounter it.

1. You need to have an external flash that supports HSS.
2. You need to have HSS enabled in the camera.
3. You need to actually use HSS.

I definitely would have noticed if HSS wasnt working. After all, HSS is one of the main reasons why I switched from the D5100 to the D600, back in the day.

HSS allows you to use fill flash in bright sunlight. Thats what I'm using it for all the time. Well, during summer and when I'm doing portraiture.


P.s.: Oh, and instead of HSS one can use ND filters. Only issue though is you need quite a couple of them and select the right one and need time to screw it on. Well I guess a Variable ND filter is also possible.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 7, 2016)

Solarflare said:


> PaulWog said:
> 
> 
> > Still don't know what the actual issue looks like.
> ...



so..how are those ND filters going to fix shadows and uneven lighting?
you do realize they are kinda made for two different issues right?
the flash is made to directly add light to fix shadows, racoon eyes, exposure... the ND filters are made to keep light from hitting the sensor so you can use a wider aperture or slower speed without overexposing.


----------



## Solarflare (Mar 7, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> so..how are those ND filters going to fix shadows and uneven lighting?


 I am utterly confused as to why ND filters are supposed to do anything like that ?!?

All that ND filters are supposed to do in that situation is to lower the shutter speed, so the camer would be able to operate below (or at) its flash sync speed and thus wouldnt need to use HSS. Thus neither the flash nor the camera would required to support HSS.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 7, 2016)

Solarflare said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > so..how are those ND filters going to fix shadows and uneven lighting?
> ...



I think it was a wording misinterpretation. 
I originally understood your post to suggest using an ND filter _*in lieu of*_ a flash, not an ND filter _*with*_ the flash in the normal flash sync range. 
my bad.


----------



## sashbar (Mar 9, 2016)

Dao said:


> So for the 10 years I own that car, I did not need to spend a dime on the tires.



Must be really good tyres.


----------



## cgw (Mar 9, 2016)

Sales counter chatter here is that D750 "issues" put the brakes on D500/D5 pre-orders. At C$2,700/8,500, why not wait and see if the early runs are duff?


----------



## Derrel (Mar 9, 2016)

Says the guy who works for Canon...

Alllllways sowing doubts and complaining about the 70-cent Canadian dollar, on every launch of every new Nikon model since...when? Since Feb 2013, right?


----------



## Braineack (Mar 10, 2016)

I tried to ask my "sales counter" but my computer monitor didn't speak back...


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 10, 2016)

Braineack said:


> I tried to ask my "sales counter" but my computer monitor didn't speak back...



Pretty sure you need to install an app for that


----------



## BananaRepublic (Mar 26, 2016)

Solarflare said:


> PaulWog said:
> 
> 
> > Still don't know what the actual issue looks like.
> ...



I don't have an external flash at the moment, I suppose I never needed one or most likely I didn't know I needed one but thats my scenario as of now. 

Will I ever notice this problem could it affect shooting in Ch or at fast shutter speeds. I got mine in September last haven't done much as of yet 1330 shutter count. 

Do I only need to concern myself when (a) I rack up 100k actuations so get a new actuator and (b) I get a HSS flash. Mine is due back so I believe and it would involve me putting it on a plane to the UK.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 6, 2016)

My D750 is affected but I didn't see the issue in any of my photos.  I sent in the camera anyway.  I took four days, including shipping, to get it back to my hands.   They even cleaned the sensor for me.


----------



## Braineack (Apr 6, 2016)

Vtec44 said:


> My D750 is affected but I didn't see the issue in any of my photos.  I sent in the camera anyway.  I took four days, including shipping, to get it back to my hands.   They even cleaned the sensor for me.


Those Bastards!


----------



## Solarflare (Apr 6, 2016)

BananaRepublic said:


> Do I only need to concern myself when (a) I rack up 100k actuations so get a new actuator and (b) I get a HSS flash. Mine is due back so I believe and it would involve me putting it on a plane to the UK.


 Dont forget the resale value issue as well.

But I guess you can wait a year or two before sending the camera in, if you dont want to use HSS.

The shutter counts are just guesses. Most shutters usually last a LOT longer than the estimates, but some last less time. Its mostly an issue of keeping the camera as clean as possible, because it is dirt that sets between the shutter blades that will kill the shutter blades in the end.

That means you should switch lenses only as quickly as possible, while holding the camera upside down, not in dusty environments, and keeping the backside of your lenses clean as well (the frontside, too, but for other reasons).


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm all for anything that drops the resell value.  Better deals for me on ebay later.  

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## BananaRepublic (Apr 6, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> I'm all for anything that drops the resell value.  Better deals for me on ebay later.
> 
> Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk



Nuts to you  Ape,

On a lighter note watched king kong remake with Jack Black again other day still holds as a watchable years on I reckon


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 6, 2016)

BananaRepublic said:


> Nuts to you  Ape,



Cashews?  I'm down with that....



> On a lighter note watched king kong remake with Jack Black again other day still holds as a watchable years on I reckon



The special effects in the JB version were quite a bit better than many of the previous versions, but all in all I didn't care for it as much.  Of course truth be told I've always been a bit more of a Godzilla fan.  Also truth be told Jack Black is like fingernails on a chalkboard for me usually.  I have to admit it wasn't as bad in Kong as in some of his other.. umm.. performances.. but something about the guy just irritates me to no end.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Apr 10, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> BananaRepublic said:
> 
> 
> > Nuts to you  Ape,
> ...



Its constantly rerun on TV here. If you look back at some of other movies of that time that incorporate SFX the can seem very dated. As for Jack Black... Kung Fu Panda maybe?


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 10, 2016)

BananaRepublic said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > BananaRepublic said:
> ...


I actually kind of liked kung fu panda now that you mention it.  Maybe the guy should make more movies where I can't see him...  Lol

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------

